# 14' Arkansas Traveler



## bulrid8 (Mar 4, 2014)

Hey guys, Been lurking a while. Bought a 14' Arkansas Traveler and started my build on it. Thought I would start a Build thread, to keep up with it. 
Here is when I brought it home. 




After gutting all the seats and 200lbs of water logged foam.







Here is a Evinrude 66' 5hp I bought for $40.



All cleaned up and Primered inside.





Two coats of Rustolium grey




Front deck framing started. All 2x2.







Rear Deck Framing



60' Evinrude 18hp Fastwin, bought for $50, This will go on boat and sell the 5hp.



Frame for Plano tackle boxes, will be built into front deck.



Front deck almost done. You can see the built in tackle storage.



It is a slow process, will add more as I get it done. Trying to get done by spring, to start fishing!


----------



## panFried (Mar 4, 2014)

Welcome bulrid8, your build is moving right along. I really like you racking system for the plano storage, very nice. Keep up the good work.


----------



## ccm (Mar 4, 2014)

Very cool boat. Looks like you bought the utility fishing boat version and I bought the ski boat version ( same hull design different interior layout ). I'm going to try to get mine finished by the time the crappie start to move in. Very cool boat cant wait to see it finished.


----------



## ccm (Mar 4, 2014)

Very cool boat. Looks like you bought the utility fishing boat version and I bought the ski boat version ( same hull design different interior layout ). I'm going to try to get mine finished by the time the crappie start to move in. Very cool boat cant wait to see it finished.


----------



## BR1 (Mar 4, 2014)

You are doing a great job on your rebuild! I like your tackle box trays, did you use screws or rivets to fasten the metal together?


----------



## bulrid8 (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks guys. The frame for tackle boxes is all riveted. About 30 minutes to design and build it.


----------



## CSL (Mar 5, 2014)

...Long time lurker, first time posting...

I had to jump in on the conversation to say that I have the exact same boat! Mine still has the bench seats. I bought it last June, replaced the wood, and fished out of it as is. Over the last month I have added 2 seats, a fish finder, and a bow mount trolling motor. Eventually I want to put down a floor and add a front deck.

It's interesting that yours has the middle bench support cut down because that's exactly what I have been thinking about doing. I would love to put one big floor in the middle with some storage boxes on the side that can double as seats when I bring 2 people along.

I'm also interested to know how that 18hp moves it along. I have a 6 and it's pretty dang slow. That was before I overhauled it this winter, though. It may be a little better now.

Anyway, it's a great boat with lots of character. You're going to love it.


----------



## bulrid8 (Mar 5, 2014)

I haven't even had the 18hp on it yet. Just bought it last week. I did take the middle bench out and it will have a flat floor with storage boxes on each side. Putting a 7' box on one side for rod storage and a 4' on the other side for general storage. The sides are secured to the front and back deck, for support. Once I get boxes built, I will see if it needs the sides attached there too.

On a hold with the inside, so I can take boat off trailer and do the bottom. Plus rework the trailer. Then I will finish the inside.

One thing I will say with these boats, is the wood have held up great. The transom and gunnels are original and in great shape, from sitting in the weather. I did spar them heavily and am thinking of doing a cover over gunnels so it protects them more.


----------



## ccm (Mar 5, 2014)

Same thing for my boat with the wood. It's new enough (1961 :LOL2: ) that it doesn't have wood gunnels but it still has the original transom. All I did was sand it down and apply spar urethane to it. 





_sanded_




_spar urethaned_


----------



## CSL (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm really interested to see how your boat comes out. It sounds similar to what I was thinking on mine. Looking forward to seeing more of your build!

Mine is a 1960 (I think). The gunnels are just in fair shape. Some sections of the outer rim are rotted and about a foot or two is missing on the back left. Transom is solid, though. I am going to re-water proof it, but it has years of service left.

I am also impressed with the rivets. I have not found any of them to leak.

What did you use to cut the middle bench support?

CCM, have you had your boat out yet? What motor do you run?


----------



## ccm (Mar 5, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=343897#p343897 said:


> CSL » 05 Mar 2014, 21:59[/url]"]I'm really interested to see how your boat comes out. It sounds similar to what I was thinking on mine. Looking forward to seeing more of your build!
> 
> Mine is a 1960 (I think). The gunnels are just in fair shape. Some sections of the outer rim are rotted and about a foot or two is missing on the back left. Transom is solid, though. I am going to re-water proof it, but it has years of service left.
> 
> ...



I fished my boat pretty hard for two years. Tore it down to do some maintenance and make it more fishable. I want to make it look nice it was real ratty before with 8-10 layers of peeling paint. It had a makeshift casting deck that worked ok but the boat had little to no storage. But now that is going to change. Check out my build too https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=33352#p342522 . I currently run a 2011 4hp 4 stroke Tohatsu.


----------



## bulrid8 (Mar 6, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=343897#p343897 said:


> CSL » 05 Mar 2014, 22:59[/url]"]I'm really interested to see how your boat comes out. It sounds similar to what I was thinking on mine. Looking forward to seeing more of your build!
> 
> Mine is a 1960 (I think). The gunnels are just in fair shape. Some sections of the outer rim are rotted and about a foot or two is missing on the back left. Transom is solid, though. I am going to re-water proof it, but it has years of service left.
> 
> ...




My middle support was cut down when I got it. It had a flimsy aluminum floor in it already. The side brackets were still mounted to haul. I pulled them and filled in holes.


----------



## huntinfool (Mar 6, 2014)

Looking good.


----------



## CSL (Mar 6, 2014)

ccm said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=343897#p343897 said:
> 
> 
> > CSL » 05 Mar 2014, 21:59[/url]"]I'm really interested to see how your boat comes out. It sounds similar to what I was thinking on mine. Looking forward to seeing more of your build!
> ...



Subscribed!


----------



## bulrid8 (Mar 9, 2014)

Well, I wire wheeled the entire bottom. Had to get all the bondo off it that someone thought was a good patch material. Then used Coat-it on all the seams and rivets. Once it dries it will get sanded and primed, then four coats of Rustolium grey on bottom. The upper half will be blue. That will get done, once its back on trailer.


----------



## bulrid8 (Mar 16, 2014)

Finished up bottom paint. Three coats of Rustoleum grey. Then made a cover support, before the rain hit!


----------



## fireman070472 (Mar 16, 2014)

Subscribed


----------



## panFried (Mar 16, 2014)

I really like that gray. Looking good man!


----------



## bulrid8 (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks. Haven't decided if top half will be red or blue. Letting the wife decide, so she feels involved!


----------



## bulrid8 (Mar 19, 2014)

Been working on back side boxes. One side is switch panel,storage and cupholder. Other side is radio, 12v outlets and dry storage for cell phone.

Will have a charger and aux wire to radio in compartment. That way I can listen to Pandora, while fishing. Still have to finish up both of them, then start on side boxes.


----------



## ccm (Mar 19, 2014)

Giving me more Ideas to spend my money on :LOL2:. Still following. Still just as cool. Just got my plywood hope to start working on it again soon. Like the paint job I'm going with or as close to the original blue and white paint on my boat as I can get.


----------



## bulrid8 (Mar 19, 2014)

That the biggest problem. Money! I get a little each week. Hope to be done by end of April. Hell, I would be done, if I could find better funds! Haha


----------



## ccm (Mar 19, 2014)

Ah, budgets never met and always stretched when it comes to boats. The little and big things that make everything so much nicer, comfortable, and better always come with that pocket draining catch $$$$ :LOL2: :LOL2: I know how it is. I'm already scrounging up the last of the supplies I need to start/finish up my boat. Just got my plywood today!


----------



## panFried (Mar 20, 2014)

I feel your pain! By the time it's all said and done I'll be over budget. I'm keeping all my receipts for tracking, however I don't think I really want to know.


----------



## bulrid8 (Mar 20, 2014)

I refused to keep receipts. I don't want to know what it really cost me! I figured I will have around $1000-1200 into it when done.


----------



## bulrid8 (Mar 22, 2014)

Well, got some more done today, since weather is turning bad again for next week.

Got the floor put in. Filled the void below floor with 23 noodles. They work great. Put some drains in floor, so water can get off it easier.
Also got both back side boxes done and most of the wiring run and hooked up. All that is left to build is side box and rod holder. Then add all expensive stuff, seats, batteries and finish motor up. Plus, paint top edge of hull still.


----------



## bulrid8 (Mar 22, 2014)

Sorry, forgot the pics![attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1395527636175.jpg[/attachment][attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1395527657831.jpg[/attachment][attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1395527674911.jpg[/attachment][attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1395527700427.jpg[/attachment]


----------



## kfa4303 (Mar 23, 2014)

Great to have another AT owner in the forums. This link may be of some use. Also, it's best to apply any seem sealants/patches, or other watertight repairs to a hull of any sort (fiberglass or aluminum) to the INTERIOR of the hull only. Never on the outside. If it's not too much trouble, I would remove the stuff you have applied and reapply it to the interior. 


https://www.fiberglassics.com/library/Arkansas_traveler


----------



## bulrid8 (Mar 23, 2014)

Thanks. It's already painted and done. The coat-it is designed to be on the outside. It was just a backup measure. The inside is sealed with 5200 on all seams.


----------



## bulrid8 (Mar 27, 2014)

Well, the wife did not like the wood gunnel rails. They were in good shape and I coated them in spar, but she was afraid of splinters from grabbing them.

My solution was to cover them in firehouse. Cut down a hose and fully covered them. Should be very durable. Comfortable on the hands and protect the wood more.

Finished some more wiring. It is almost done! Start on rod and storage boxes next. Plus, still need to paint top half of boat.
[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1395968262360.jpg[/attachment]


----------



## bulrid8 (Apr 3, 2014)

Finally got the paint done on it. I wasn't to sure on the Blue, but it does look sharp!! Hope this weekend to finish off the storage and rod boxes.
[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1396565564885.jpg[/attachment]


----------



## CSL (Apr 3, 2014)

That blue paint does look sharp!


----------



## bulrid8 (Apr 3, 2014)

Thanks the blue and grey did work well together.


----------



## ccm (Apr 3, 2014)

Awesome job!!!  Only hope I can do as good of a job on mine. That blue and grey looks sharp. I'm sticking with the original color scheme on my boat Blue bottom with white on top and I want blue carpet for the interior ( carpet color depends on price mainly ). 
Keep up the good work cant wait to see the finished product! :mrgreen:


----------



## SasquatchBunny (Apr 4, 2014)

The paint looks great! How did you apply it?


----------



## bulrid8 (Apr 4, 2014)

It is brushed on. 3 coats, 24hrs apart.


----------

